# Beruf verlernen



## gangstertom (16. September 2006)

Hallo  
ich möchte gerne meine Lederverarbeitung als 32 Schurke mit langen Ohren verlernen
und Kräuterei machen.
Nun hab ich alle Lederlehrer besucht aber keiner lässt mich das verlernen.
Wie funzt das  HILFE

Es grüßt alle 
Der alte Mann


----------



## Alassea (16. September 2006)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,

mit "c" dein Charakterfenster öffnen -> auf Fertigkeiten klicken -> Lederverarbeitung auswählen und ... im unteren Fenster erscheint dann was, da gibt es rechts dann einen kleinen Button, auf den du zum Verlernen klicken kannst.

Viel Spass mit der Kräuterei wünsche ich dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightworld (17. September 2006)

jup kräuterkunde ist die bessere wahl


----------



## Sixten (18. September 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

als Schurke fände ich es besser mit der Lederverarbeitung...zum einen bekommt man in fast jedem Gebiet Gegner mit Fellen,es lässt sich immer gut verkaufen und auch so manch feine Lederrüsi bringen im AH viel Gold... (unter anderemie Teile der Nachtschleichers etc.) 

Als Alchi biste auf die Kräuterstellen sehr angewiesen und bringt erst so richtig Geld im high Lvl bereich.

Habe einen 38 Schurken und mit ihm durchs Ledern (Skill "nur" auf 212) 140 bis 180 Gold eingenommen.
Mein 42 Krieger mit Alchi (Skill 283) kommt da nicht ganz mit weil er teilweise die Kräuter für 270 aufwärts  teuer im AH kaufen muß...


Aber im Grunde genommen muß es ja jeder selbst wissen, oder?

Gruß

Sixten


----------



## Rascal (18. September 2006)

Naja, sooo toll ist Lederer nun auch nicht.

Das Ding ist, Tränke sind Verbrauchsmaterial, es kommt mich also billiger wenn ich die selber herstellen kann.

Und in den höheren Level findest du meist eh bessere Rüstung als du herstellen kannst.

Hab auf lvl 60 Lederverarbeitung verlernt und bin nun Ingi... wobei ich nicht genau weiss, ob ich heute eher Ingi oder Alchi machen würde.

Wobei die Thoriumgranaten natürlich Gold wert sind gegen Mages 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlussendlich muss es jeder selber wissen...


----------



## Sahne (18. September 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Das Ding ist, Tränke sind Verbrauchsmaterial, es kommt mich also billiger wenn ich die selber herstellen kann.




Genau, daher hab ich jetzt auch umgeskillt auf Kräuterkunde, als MT geht das sonst wirklich ins Geld.


----------



## Taleos (20. September 2006)

Dazu muss ich euch ne lustige geschichte erzaehlen^^

Als einige Freunde und ich begannen WoW zu spielen, man muss dazu sagen es war der Release,
hatten wir natuerlich alle unsere Vorstellungen aber keine Ahnung^^

Naja ein freund von mir und ich zogen also wagemutig in die neue welt! 
Er (Zwerg Jaeger) und ich (Zwerg Krieger) kloppten und questeten und da mal so bis lvl 15 (ca)

als uns beiden auffiel das wir eigentlich berufe gewaehlt haben die einfach nicht passten!
naja wir waren uns einig das diese weg muessen!

ABER WIE?????? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Nun ja wir fragetn echt ne halbe stunde lang rum!
aber keien hatte ne Antwort fuer uns!

Naja wir haben dann beschlossen das die Berufe weg muessen und haben dann beide unsere Chars geloescht den selben wieder erstellt und von vorne begonnen!
(lol ich koennte mich heute noch darueber kaputtlachen^^)

Als wir dann ne Stunde spaeter (bedenkt es war releasetag^^) so auf dem weg nach kharanos waren und unsere ersten berufe (diesmal die richtigen) gelernt haben fand ich so ganz zufaellig den Button wo man das ganze verlernen konnte^^
Naja lieber spaet als nie^^

Taleos


----------



## Ashareth (27. September 2006)

Geile Geschichte, Taleos! :-)

Habe genau zu dem Zeitpunkt ein anderes Pet zähmen wollen um irgend etwas zu lernen und schicke mein Pet weg...leider war das für immer! Da war dann ca. 1 Minute ein Gefühl der Leere und der Peinlichkeit... Ich habe dann aber den Stall noch entdeckt.

Wir wären alle ein cooles Team gewesen damals! ;-)


----------



## Nightworld (27. September 2006)

Taleos schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich euch ne lustige geschichte erzaehlen^^
> 
> Als einige Freunde und ich begannen WoW zu spielen, man muss dazu sagen es war der Release,
> hatten wir natuerlich alle unsere Vorstellungen aber keine Ahnung^^
> ...





lol..... genial stell dir das mal beim 60ger vor... "naja, kan meien berufe nicht verlehrnen, alos lösch ich mal eben mein t2 epic jäger... naja in 2tagen hab ich ihn ja wieder...." lol geil, ich lach mich uach grad kaputt


----------

